# three moentrol questions



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

moentrol. the spring/washer assembly on the inlets: purpose? lost pressure, so i took out the spring and washer. seems like a check valve, but why?

Secondly, does balancing spool ever break, and if so, is it hard to remove the back part?

third Q: moentrol trim is waaaaaay higher than delta. Easily double. rough in valve about 3x higher. valve may be better. but the trim?? for that matter, was looking at a 4" moen lav--nearly $300. amazing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

klempner said:


> moentrol. the spring/washer assembly on the inlets: purpose? lost pressure, so i took out the spring and washer. seems like a check valve, but why?
> 
> Secondly, does balancing spool ever break, and if so, is it hard to remove the back part?
> 
> third Q: moentrol trim is waaaaaay higher than delta. Easily double. rough in valve about 3x higher. valve may be better. but the trim?? for that matter, was looking at a 4" moen lav--nearly $300. amazing.


There no lost pressure at shut offs unless u got garbage in there.. those acts a backflow preventer, required when using shower hose in tub.. bal spool removal, no harder than cartridge removal.. yes.. better valve, I always use the basic trim.. its the customer's money and choice on the trim.. pounds for pounds.. MOENTROL is the only thing I would install... none of that posti temp crap..


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks. hose in tub makes sense, but curious if any other valve has that protection? positemp, Delta? seems like the hose itself usually has vacuum breaker.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RJ,

Does the Moentrol have an integral VB or is it a check valve?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> RJ,
> 
> Does the Moentrol have an integral VB or is it a check valve?


 Its integral spring loaded check valve on inlets.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> There no lost pressure at shut offs unless u got garbage in there.. those acts a backflow preventer, required when using shower hose in tub.. *bal spool removal, no harder than cartridge removal.. yes.. better valve,* I always use the basic trim.. its the customer's money and choice on the trim.. pounds for pounds.. MOENTROL is the only thing I would install... none of that posti temp crap..



But if the cap on the balance spool falls off when you try to unscrew it you do have a problem ... unless!

http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/ 

Scroll down on the blog you will come to a tool for a stuck Moen Balance Spool


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> But if the cap on the balance spool falls off when you try to unscrew it you do have a problem ... unless!
> 
> http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scroll down on the blog you will come to a tool for a stuck Moen Balance Spool


Neat tool, Bill, I've had a few stuck one and was able to get it out... the secret?? Grease everything before putting it into service!


----------

